# What Would Make Bolt Pro Killer?



## filovirus (Aug 22, 2013)

Ira said to expect something amazing. 

In addition to Bolt features, I would love to see 12 tuners (two cable card slots in one box) and simultaneous OTA/Cable tuners. Traditional form factor. Include (or drop in) a 6 TB drive and I would be sold.

Thoughts?


----------



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

Sounds great. One question, though. I want the Bolt Pro to be as future-proof as possible. In a couple years, we could all be recording 4K shows, sports, movies. How big does the hard drive need to be to accomodate this? Is it time for TiVos to connect to a cloud for storage?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kisby said:


> Sounds great. One question, though. I want the Bolt Pro to be as future-proof as possible. In a couple years, we could all be recording 4K shows, sports, movies. How big does the hard drive need to be to accomodate this? * Is it time for TiVos to connect to a cloud for storage?*


Yes, or expand their archive utility currently available only for Netgear ReadyNAS devices (as mentioned by Ira) to other NAS solutions/hardware. (i.e. "Fog" computing, if I might coin a phrase -- which I likely haven't, given the billions of people on the planet; I could google it, but why burst my own bubble)


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

kisby said:


> Sounds great. One question, though. I want the Bolt Pro to be as future-proof as possible. In a couple years, we could all be recording 4K shows, sports, movies. How big does the hard drive need to be to accomodate this? Is it time for TiVos to connect to a cloud for storage?


Recording 4k encoded as HEVC will not take up substantially more space than 1080i encoded as mpeg2.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

filovirus said:


> Ira said to expect something amazing.
> 
> In addition to Bolt features, I would love to see 12 tuners (two cable card slots in one box) and simultaneous OTA/Cable tuners. Traditional form factor. Include (or drop in) a 6 TB drive and I would be sold.
> 
> Thoughts?


and free service.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jcthorne said:


> Recording 4k encoded as HEVC will not take up substantially more space than 1080i encoded as mpeg2.


4K in HEVC should be around 30Mbps, so a 6TB drive would hold 450 hours of 4K. I'm not sure that much 4K content even exists yet.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

We had this discussion already. The general consensus was that most of the features we really want are software, not hardware. If the Bolt had 6 tuners and 4TB that would be plenty for most of us, all the features we really want are on the software side and could probably be added to the Roamio if they wanted.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

kisby said:


> Sounds great. One question, though. I want the Bolt Pro to be as future-proof as possible. In a couple years, we could all be recording 4K shows, sports, movies. How big does the hard drive need to be to accomodate this? Is it time for TiVos to connect to a cloud for storage?


To be future proof you have to allow for 4K recording and storage.
I read somewhere that the 4K is about 16 times the uncompressed storage size of the uncompressed storage of 1080P.

1TB could hold 1200 hours of SD or 140 hours of HD or less than about 10 hrs of UHD.

THE KEY IS HOW GOOD IS THE 4K COMPRESSION AND HOW LOSSY IS IT. HOW MUCH CAN YOU LIVE WITH. IF YOU WANT LOSSLESS (or near lossless), THEN YOU ARE NOT GOING TO GET MUCH COMPRESSION.

I think when we get to 4K TV or UHDTV and storing videos like we do now with HDTV on our Series 5 Roamios and series 6 Bolts.
WE ARE GOING TO NEED ONE HUMUNGOUS STORAGE.
INSTEAD OF 3TB WE ARE GOING TO NEED MORE LIKE 30TB WHEN UHD TV VIDEO STORAGE IS NEEDED.

And then when that is solved you have 8K which will be how the 2020 JAPAN OLYMPICS WILL BE BROADCAST.
Who will be able to watch it in 8K?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think the biggest question mark, hardware wise, is the CableCARD itself. If the industry comes up with a successor and the Bolt can't do it without a hardware upgrade then we're all screwed. I think that's another reason I'll probably never buy another lifetime unit. There is just too much uncertainty around the whole industry to make it worthwhile.


----------



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

and user-customizable folders


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

opus472 said:


> And user-customizable folders


And user customizable guides. Why should I be forced to sift through hundreds of channels I never watch?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

gweempose said:


> And user customizable guides. Why should I be forced to sift through hundreds of channels I never watch?


I don't really use the guide, but isn't there a way to filter it via favorites already? IIRC you mark favorites by going to the channels list and giving a thumbs up to your favorites. Then in the guide you press one of the colored buttons (A?) to get to the options and filter the guide by favorites.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I don't really use the guide, but isn't there a way to filter it via favorites already? IIRC you mark favorites by going to the channels list and giving a thumbs up to your favorites. Then in the guide you press one of the colored buttons (A?) to get to the options and filter the guide by favorites.


Perhaps gweempose is thinking, rather than a single global Favorites channel list, more along the lines of the "Personalized Favorites channel list(s!)" bullet in my user profiles personalization blast at Ira during the Q&A:



krkaufman said:


> *Personalized Favorites channel list(s!)* :: Aside from expanding what's generally allowed by increasing the number of Favorites channel lists beyond one, each viewer should be able to customize their own Favorites listing(s).


A single Favorites channel list just really isn't enough, and the same would apply should TiVo deliver us to the sweet nirvana of a user-profiled TiVo environment.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

I would like logos and create my own channel numbers, in the order I want them.

So much can be done, these are computers for Dog's sake.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Logos are in the Bolt and comming soon to Roamio.


----------

